# Looking for pictures



## AndyT. (Jun 28, 2006)

I am looking for pictures of planted aquariums to use as the header for a website based around my published writing. I'm willing to purchase the rights to the pictures, but to be very honest, this is being done on a pretty shoestring budget. I do expect that over time my site will be able to drive some traffic, so there will likely be a long term benefit to having pictures showcased there.

Backstory to this is that I have had one article published in Aquarium Fish Magazine and one in Pet Product News. Aquarium Fish Magazine has purchased another for their upcoming freshwater annual and an article for the October 2007 issue and it seems likely that more opportunities exist there. It was suggested to me that I create a website to act as an online resume for my writing. These pictures would be used on this website.

If you are interested, please PM me. Thank you.


----------

